# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Luang Prabang

## Daniel Sun

Hallo,

ich bin grade dabei meinen nächsten Trip ein wenig zu planen.

Vorraussichtlich geht es im April noch einmal ins gelobte Land. Dieses mal möchte ich allerdings einen Abstecher nach Luang Prabang (Laos) unternehmen und brauch hierfür noch ein paar Tipps.

Wie lange sollte man für Luang Prabang einplanen? Reichen 3-4 Nächte aus oder sollte man länger bleiben?

Wie kommt man von Nong Khai aus am besten hin? Ich denke warscheinlich erstmal nach Vientiane und dann evt. per Zug oder wenn es sein muß per Bus.

Wie verhält es sich mit dem Visa? Sollte für uns Europäer bei der Einreise erhältich sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Aber was ist mit den Thais? Benötigen die auch eins?

War schon mal jemand vor Ort und hat noch den eine oder anderen Tipp?

So viele Fragen, aber ich denke es gibt bestimmt auch ein paar Antworten.

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Gruß Daniel

----------


## schiene

Hi Daniel
Bin auch vom 10.04.07 bis 11.05.07 in Thailand.Wir werden auch4-7 Tage nach Luang Pranang machen.Wann weiß ich aber leider noch nicht.Können uns ja vielleicht nen bisschen absprechen und zusammen hinfahren oder uns da treffen.
mfG schiene

----------


## schiene

Hier gibts noch bisschen was zum lesen für dich.Denke da findest du einige Infos welche du suchst.
http://www.laos-community.de/laosforum/ ... 73e8f7a488

mfG schiene

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hi Schiene, klar können wir gerne machen. 
Gestern hab ich unsere Flüge gebucht. Wir werden also vom 07.04.-02.05. in Thailand sein.
Geplant ist erstmal nach Nong Khai zu fahren und dort über Songkran zu bleiben. Daher würde sich anbieten anschließend nach Luang Prabang zu fahren. 

Im Nitty gab jemand mir den Tipp (hast du vielleicht gelesen!?), für den Rückweg eine Boot zunehmen. Das Boot benötigt 2 Tage, es wird also unterwegs, irgendwo in einem kleinen Dorf, in Guesthäusern übernachtet.  Hört sich doch sehr interessant an, wie ich finde.

Aber schauen wir mal, ich gebe dir auf jeden Fall bescheid sobald ich genaueres weiß.

So long, Daniel

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Hier gibts noch bisschen was zum lesen für dich.Denke da findest du einige Infos welche du suchst.
> http://www.laos-community.de/laosforum/ ... 73e8f7a488
> 
> mfG schiene


Cool! Danke für den Link!

Gruß Daniel

----------

Hallo Daniel,
ich war gerade vor ein paar Tagen in Vientiane.
Das Visum fuer Laos kannst Du an der Grenze kriegen,kostet 1.300 THB fuer Deutsche.Vergiss 2 Passbilder pro Visumsantrag nicht(im Format der Bilder fuer einen Thaifuehrerschein, also sehr klein).
Ich weiss ja nicht, wie Du ab Nongkhai fahren willst.Ab Grenze Thailand faehrt ein Shuttlebus zur laotischen Grenzstation.Den habe ich auf der Rueckreise gerade dort stehen sehen(konnte mir vorher leider keiner sagen, ein Hinweisschild habe ich auch nicht gesehen).Danach kostet z.B. ein tuktuk nach Vientiane 250 THB.

----------

> Ich weiss ja nicht, wie Du ab Nongkhai fahren willst.Ab Grenze Thailand faehrt ein Shuttlebus zur laotischen Grenzstation.Den habe ich auf der Rueckreise gerade dort stehen sehen(konnte mir vorher leider keiner sagen, ein Hinweisschild habe ich auch nicht gesehen).Danach kostet z.B. ein tuktuk nach Vientiane 250 THB.


Muss zu Nong Khai etwas sagen.
War bei meinem letzten Visagang im September in Vientiane.
Ich hatte für eine Tuk Tuk Fahrt von Nong Khai Bushaltestelle bis Grenze nach harten Verhandlungen 60 Baht bezahlt, Einheimische für die Hälfte. Vorsicht es sind viele Abzocker vor Ort. Einer wollte für die gleiche Strecke 300 Baht.

In Laos selbst stehen massige Taxis und Tuk Tuks welche darauf aus sind die Menschen nach Vientiane zu fahren. Erster wollte auch sofort 300 bht. Nach Verhandlungen mit mehreren Fahrern nur 150 Bht bezahlt, allerdings mit einem Auto welches genauso alt wie ich war.

Ich fand die driver in Nong Khai sehr unverschämt, auf laotischer Seite aber angenehm und freundlicher.

----------

Dann will ich meine Fahrtbeschreibung noch ein wenig ergaenzen:
Ich lebe ja in Chiang Dao,also im Norden Thailands.
Ich bin von Chiang Mai mit der Bahn um 8:45 Uhr nach Phitsanoluk(14:45) gefahren Kosten 2.Klasse Aircon 440 THB.Bus 16:00 nach Khon Kaen 202 THB,Ankunft 21:30.Am naechsten Tag mit der Bahn 9:42 nach Nong Khai, 3.Klasse 21 THB,Tuktuk zur Grenze 60 THB,mit einem Linienbus von Grenzstation zu Grenzstation 120 THB(die koennen auch Geschaefte machen,da wusste ich noch nichts vom Shuffle-Bus).
Zurueck habe ich in Vientiane ein Busticket(fuer VIP 32) fuer 1.100 THB nach Chiang Mai gekauft.Man wird im Hotel abgeholt zum Busbahnhof.Es faehrt ein "Zubringerbus" nach Udon Thani,dort wird man dann von Busterminal 1 zum Busterminal 2 gebracht und faehrt dann, hoffentlich im VIP Bus weiter.Bei mir war es nur ein 1.Klasse Bus,ob der VIP Bus ueberbucht war,weiss ich nicht.Fahrtdauer war von 15:00 Uhr ab Hotel bis 7:00 Uhr an Chiang Mai Arcade Busbahnhof.
Es gibt auch eine internationale Buslinie Vientiane-BKK, Khaosan Road.Die war glaube ich noch ein bisschen guenstiger. :super:

----------


## schiene

> Hi Schiene, klar können wir gerne machen. 
> Gestern hab ich unsere Flüge gebucht. Wir werden also vom 07.04.-02.05. in Thailand sein.
> Geplant ist erstmal nach Nong Khai zu fahren und dort über Songkran zu bleiben. Daher würde sich anbieten anschließend nach Luang Prabang zu fahren. 
> 
> Im Nitty gab jemand mir den Tipp (hast du vielleicht gelesen!?), für den Rückweg eine Boot zunehmen. Das Boot benötigt 2 Tage, es wird also unterwegs, irgendwo in einem kleinen Dorf, in Guesthäusern übernachtet.  Hört sich doch sehr interessant an, wie ich finde.
> 
> Aber schauen wir mal, ich gebe dir auf jeden Fall bescheid sobald ich genaueres weiß.
> So long, Daniel


@Daniel
Wir werden wahrcheinlich am 20.04.2007 in Nong Khai ankommen und am 21.04.07 für 5-7 Tage nach Luang Prabang.Voraussichtlich wollen wir die Strecke in 2 Etappen mit einem Minibus oder Taxi unternehmen.Melde dich einfach mal wenn du zu diesem Zeitpunkt kannst und mitfahren willst.
mfG schiene

----------


## Daniel Sun

> @Daniel
> Wir werden wahrcheinlich am 20.04.2007 in Nong Khai ankommen und am 21.04.07 für 5-7 Tage nach Luang Prabang.Voraussichtlich wollen wir die Strecke in 2 Etappen mit einem Minibus oder Taxi unternehmen.Melde dich einfach mal wenn du zu diesem Zeitpunkt kannst und mitfahren willst.
> mfG schiene


Vielen Dank für das Angebot. Wir wissen leider noch nicht genau wann wir nach Luang Prabang fahren. 

Aber ich werde mich auf jeden Fall noch mal melden.

Bis dann Daniel

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hallo Zusammen, war ja etwas länger abwesend und wollte mich noch mal melden. Übermorgen geht es ja wieder los nach LOS...

Also die erste Nacht werden wir wohl doch in BKK bleiben und dann weiter nach Nong Khai. Wie lange wir dort bleibe ist immer noch ungewiss. Aber es werden wohl nur ein paar Tage werden (ich denke mal über Songkran). Dann werden wir weiter nach Luang Prabang und dort auch ein paar Tage verweilen. Für den Rückweg haben wir dann die Slowboat Variante ins Auge gefaßt. Anschließend geht es dann nach Ko Tao und evt. noch Ko Phangan. 

@schiene bleibt es bei euch dabei das ihr am 20. in Nong Khai ankommt? Falls ja und wir dann noch dort in der Nähe sind können wir ja noch treffen.

Bis dann Daniel

----------


## schiene

Hi Daniel
Ich kann es noch nicht genau sagen aber ich denke es wird beim 20.oder 21.04.07 bleiben.
Ich werde von Thailand aus hier im Forum dir mitteilen wann wir genau in Nong Khai sind.Von da aus werden wir uns einen Minibus oder Privatauto mit Fahrer mieten und Richtung Luang Prabang aufbrechen.
mfG schiene

----------


## schiene

@Daniel
Ich habe gestern mit einem Bekannten gesprochen welcher vor einer Woche von Nong Khai nach Laos ist.Das Visum kostet 35 US Dollar.Achte darauf das die Scheine möglichst neu sind und auch keine kleine Einrisse haben.ER mußte einen 10 Dollerschein in einem Geschäft umtauschen da die Dollernote einen kleinen Riß hatte.Also am besten neue Scheine mitnehmen.
mfG schiene

----------


## Daniel Sun

@schiene au Mann, an die Dollars hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Aber ich glaube die nehmen auch THB oder nicht?
Wenn nicht will ich heute mal noch schnell zu Bank hoffentlich haben die welche da...

Gruß Daniel

----------

Hallo Daniel, also ich war im September in Laos und habe die Visagebühren für mich und den 13-köpfigen Familienanhang, ohne Probleme in THB bezahlt. Da ich gar nicht mit so viel gerechnet hatte, war ich froh, dass es an der Grenze auch eine ATM-machine gibt. Also viel Spass  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Hallo Daniel, also ich war im September in Laos und habe die Visagebühren für mich und den 13-köpfigen Familienanhang, ohne Probleme in THB bezahlt. Da ich gar nicht mit so viel gerechnet hatte, war ich froh, dass es an der Grenze auch eine ATM-machine gibt. Also viel Spass


Oh das ist gut. Hatte nämlich mal heute morgen bei meiner Bank angerufen, aber die müssen Dollars erst bestellen   ::  
Na ja was solls...

Also dann 
Daniel

----------


## schiene

Visum für Laos von Thailand aus für Farangs:
Kosten:30 Dollar bezw.1.300 Bath
benötigt wird 1 Paßbild.
Wartezeit ca.30 min.
Am besten direkt an der Grenze das Visum stellen.Viele Agenturen bieten zwar einen Service an aber der ist um ein vielfaches teurer und dauert auch länger.
Weiterhin werden 9 (neun)Bath Gebühr für die Überquerung der Freundschaftsbrücke kasiert.
Grenze zw.Thailand und Laos ist nur bis 22 Uhr geöffnet.
Ein Bus pendelt ständig zw. der Grenze.Gebühr war glaube 18 Bath pro Person.
Wir sind Vormittags gegen 10 Uhr über die Grenze und haben für alles 70 min.benötigt.
Thais bekommen kostenlos ein Visum.Dabei gibts ein Visum für den nahen Grenzverkehr,gilt glaube auch nur einen Tag und ein Visum welches bis zu einem halben Jahr gültig ist.Für dieses Visum müssen Thais auch ein Paßfoto abgeben.

mfG schiene

----------


## schiene

Phu Yai schrieb:"Ich fand die driver in Nong Khai sehr unverschämt, auf laotischer Seite aber angenehm und freundlicher." 

Meine Erfahrungen vom letzten Urlaub sind genau andersrum.In Laos ist die Taximafia viel ausgeprägter  als in Thailand.Unverschämte Preise in Vintiane bis zur Grenze.Von 10 Dollar bis 350 Bath wurde alles geboten( TukTuk).
Auch in Vang Vieng und Luang Prabang wurden für sehr kurze Strecken mind.1 Dollar und mehr verlangt.In Luang Prabang ist es offiziell nicht möglich Mopeds zu mieten.Fahrräder bekommt man hingegen überall zur Miete.
Von der Freundschaftsbrücke bis zum Hotel in Nong Khai haben wir 200 Bath bezahlt was auch für 2 Personen ok ist.
Aber wie es so oft ist,jeder wird immer ein paar andere Erfahrungen und Eindrücke haben.
mfG schiene

----------


## schiene

Da fällt mir noch etwas zu Laos ein.Wäscheservice wird überall angeboten.1Kg Wäsche reinigen lassen kostet etwa 30 Bath.Ok,alles in ne Tüte und nachmittags abgegeben.Abholen konnten wir es am nächsten Tag mittags.
Als wir die Wäsche auspackten stellten wir fest nix ist gebügelt,nur nen bissel zusammengelegt.Naja,kein Problem....Wäsche war ziemlich bleich und fühlte sch auch nicht gut an.Haben dann erfahren das sie im Mekong gereinigt wurde was man auch im Nachhinein am Sand in den Hosentaschen feststellen konnte.Manche Kleidungsstücke waren ziemlich rampuniert und auch ausgeleiert. :traurig: 
Laos werden wir bestimmt nix mehr reinigen lassen,es sei denn da steht ne Waschmaschiene  ::   :nenene:

----------


## guenny

Das ist dann in der Tat auch sehr teuer. wir bezahlen je kg 40THB, dauert mitunter 2 Tage, aber alles tadellos und exakt gebügelt.

----------


## schiene

@Guenny
Konnte ja keiner ahnen das die die Wäsche im Fluß waschen und nicht bügeln. :nenene: 
Allerdings kann ich nicht sagen ob dies in allen "Laundry"Servicepunkten so ist.Der Preis war fast überall gleich 7000-10.000 Kip. 1Kip=277 Bath

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ... 1Kip=277 Bath...


Da hast du dich aber mächtig verhauen, vielleicht umgekehrt!  :Nono:  

277 kip = 1 Bath!

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was mir dabei einfällt! Wir waren ja auch noch auf Koh Tao. Dort haben viele eine Absprache getroffen, 1 Kilo Wäsche für 40 THB aber Bügeln ist nicht drin. Da ham'se anscheinend keinen Bock mehr drauf! 

Daniel

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> ... 1Kip=277 Bath...
> 
> 
> Da hast du dich aber mächtig verhauen, vielleicht umgekehrt!  
> 
> 277 kip = 1 Bath!
> 
> Gruß Daniel


  ::  Na sowas,klar haste recht,war nen Tipfehler meinerseits :traurig: 
Sorry

PS:
jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine Bath so schnell alle waren  :cool:

----------

